# British Diplomat



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

anyone from 1971 april -oct I was AB in charge of aft tie up .pretty big tie up especially in Syria on deep sea buoys , chains , 55000 ton french built beautiful ship. Medi and Gulf run Japan -Australia . Holland Discharge from Libya ,Syria, Turkey ,Mersin, Amsterdam ,up to Kuwait ,then Kasima back to the gulf etc.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

tony mullen said:


> anyone from 1971 april -oct I was AB in charge of aft tie up .pretty big tie up especially in Syria on deep sea buoys , chains , 55000 ton french built beautiful ship. Medi and Gulf run Japan -Australia . Holland Discharge from Libya ,Syria, Turkey ,Mersin, Amsterdam ,up to Kuwait ,then Kasima back to the gulf etc.


hi question curiosity? Are you or were you related to chief engineer getting Mullins from Westside I think a steam chief? May be originally a motor chief. Sailed with him some time 63, to 66


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

david freeman said:


> hi question curiosity? Are you or were you related to chief engineer getting Mullins from Westside I think a steam chief? May be originally a motor chief. Sailed with him some time 63, to 66


Hi David, no relation. don't think I ever talked to an Engineer .maybe boat drill . we lived aft and basically that was our world other than deck work ,Bridge etc. didn't even have social occassions.


----------

